# Proper A/B testing methodology?



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

If this is in the wrong forum, please feel free to move it.

With that said, I'm wondering with ALL the blind testing here how much is done with the real world accounted for. How many of you sit in your driveway on a silent street, with the car off, to A/B equipment?

Would it not be more correct to blind A/B with the normal driving situation? For example, most cars at highway speed are mid-60 dB range. By the book, the human ear shouldn't normally hear something less than 1 dB, but in the real world, with the average car audio user...I would expect something would have to be 2 dB difference to be guaranteed to be heard.

So if your change between any 'A' and any 'B' is less than this, it may be audible in a clinically-silent environment, but not real world.

Am I WAY off here?

Eric


----------

